# Fishing Report Dundee Creek



## mike horst (Feb 23, 2004)

I fished Dundee Creek for several hours
today. I arrived at the park at about 
8:30 am. I purchased fresh lively grass
shrimp from Bowley's tackle, along with
some minnows. 

The wind was blowing pretty hard, and
right in my face. I caught a few small
white perch and one very small yellow.

Deciding to take a break from the wind,
I went to the back side of the fishing area.
I caught several more 9-10 inch whites,
all on shrimp. 

I moved back to the front side and caught
a few more. At this point, I caught and released
about a dozen whites, all but one on shrimp.
Only one white had taken a minnow. 

I got one decent fish on a minnow, she went about
13 inches. I had only one other minnow taker
the whole day. 

The tide was going out almost the entire time I
fished. My next trip will be planned better to
catch the incoming and outgoing tide.

I am going to try tomorrow, if I can get out
of bed early enough to fish before work.
I might be able to squeeze in an hour or
two...if it is not too windy.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Thanks for the report


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks for the Dundee report Mike. Were you fishing around the marina? Do you know if the bridge at the Carroll Island power plant is still off limit? Last I heard it was still closed because the fisherman trashed the place. What a shame. That was always a good spot for early spring fishing.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

CIPP is still closed.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks Tommy. I doubt if it will ever open again. I've caught a few monster


----------

